# My potato pancakes



## Steve H (Jan 31, 2020)

I've made them in the past. But I heard about using potato starch. So I gave it a go.








3 pounds of russets shredded, rinsed, and dried.







Mixed in 4 eggs, 3 tbs of flour, and 2 tbs of potato starch






Fried up a test patty. This was better then I've ever made. Sorry, no dinner shot.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 31, 2020)

Love potato pancakes


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2020)

Grew up on them made like this and also out of leftover mashed. Yours looks great.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2020)

Great job.
I use potato starch a lot.

Caution to those that haven't used potato starch.
It must be mixed in completely to cold ingredients.
Flour makes lumps, potato starch makes loogies


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks like some good hash browns & they need a couple of nice runny eggs on top!
Al


----------



## xray (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice Potato cakes Steve! I like the look of the shredded texture. I’m hungry for them now.


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2020)

Steve sorry I missed seeing this til now,looks great Likes
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

tropics said:


> Steve sorry I missed seeing this til now,looks great Likes
> Richie


That's ok, Richie! Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 22, 2020)

So funny thing...laying in bed this morning started thinking about breakfast sandwiches,  was hungry apparently.  Thought to myself ...someone had made potato pancakes lately...those would go great on a breakfast sandwich.  Just scrolling around and thought I'd take a look a veggie section and guess what I see!
Now only question is, I know we don't have any potato starch, corn starch yes. What's the difference between the two?  Are they interchangeable,  just flavor difference?

Thanks Steve 
Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

I've used both. Corn starch works. But potato starch works better as a binder. You might want to add a touch more corn starch.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2020)

We really like potato pancakes, have to give this a try. Thanks for posting Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We really like potato pancakes, have to give this a try. Thanks for posting Steve!



You are welcome.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 29, 2020)

For frying I prep the taters cubed or shredded then soak in cold weather for 1 hour then drain, not sure what the starch is supposed to do as the egg is a binder, I know they cook up a lot better with the starch soaked out of them especially shredded , cooking different ways is a lot of fun but can be a tad fattening lol


----------



## Steve H (Mar 29, 2020)

Most recipes calls for either corn or potato starch. Or even flour. Some people reclaim the starch from the potatoes after they have set for a hour. The starch is used to get them crisp and crunchy.


----------

